# This post is dedicated to Mandryka sir you mention an album i had cherrish for years!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Amen to you dear Mandryka, i'm listening to Henry Eight finest record in my eye this offering is godlike not blasphemy here ,even our lord Jesus would agree even an atheist mensa menber would agree,anyone concensus global would approve this CD,it's that awesome, behold the album you told me was, dramatic green beret drum rolls, Deprofundis proudly present this album and endorse it's greatness, if someone here disagree he or she hate music, go to you're room young man or young lady and no dessert, this is what i would say to my kids if i had some lol

The Virgin and the christ-child-Arcadelt, Jean Mouton, Isaac woaw i did not remember i had this in my digital library this is so awesome , Arcadelt fameous motets,link whit the holy in a way=Nescien Mater
A full missa by Jean Mouton Noe Noe, tyhere is like a motets of Isaac but i'm more familiar whit Isaac Missa.
Anon. track or superbe too, mister you hearn my respect trough your knowledge, and if Einstein was here ,he would says smart move Mandryka your a man of taste, i wonder what fameous Albert Einstein might have think of franco flemish polyphony music such as Arcadelt Fortes in Bello motets on cpo release is that awesome i really really love it, if someone disagree, and says this cpo release of Arcadelt by gifted conductor Meinolf Bruser not pure genieous & christic, i would call this person a bouffon = un fumiste de haut niveau.

Bref cher ami vous avez avec un gout pointu et raffiné
ce qui est pour moi fort respectable ecouter ce disque sur Cpo Jacques Arcadelt , splendid & genious monsieur!

May god bless you sir, not once but twice, on deprofundis order & master command. :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Glad you liked it! They were good in all they did but when they made that recording they were touched by a moment of grace.


----------

